# Leucine in the sky with diamonds?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Leucine in the sky with diamonds? Jarret Morrow, M.D. Leucine in the sky with diamonds? Leucine being an essential amino acid cannot by synthesized by humans. New research is focusing heavily on leucine supplementation both to enhance muscle hypertrophy and to prevent muscle loss during weight loss. Leucine does not only play a role as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

